# pre seed



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I was wondering if anyone has used pre seed and if anyone has had any success with it? have been toying with the idea of getting some, but thought i would check it out with you lovely ladies first.

Thanks
Anj x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I used it with clomid and got a BFP but sadly m/c....I think its worth a try!


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi yeah 

I used it on my clomid cycle to hun, messy and not very romantic but worth a try xxxx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey I agree with dolly hun, but its def worth a try.  It sure helps, as a side effect of clomid is that it can dry stuff up (sorry TMI)


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies for your replies,
will try and give it a go!!!
xx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi

No idea what pre seed is (??) but if it is to help stop the cm from drying up then I have read somewhere that having one dose per day of an expectorant type of cough mixture on days 11-17 might help as apparently it loosens it up. I am going to try it this month ( month 4 of clomid).

Px


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried pre-seed, it didnt help me conceive, but I felt like I was trying everything I could.

The 1st lot I got had an applicator attached so it went inside very easily and was not messy at all, the 2nd lot just came in sachets and had no applicator - i just threw this away as it would be too messy and inconvienient.

I hope it helps things with you. 

Cozy


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there, I've tried Preseed both while ttc naturally and whilst on Clomid. It didn't work for me but I know people that it has helped, or it could just be a coincident   The different types as are as Cozy describes. The applicator type is for help in ttc, it lubricates internally, where the sachet type is just for general lubrication. It isn't the most romantic of things as you need to use it 15 mins prior to   I personally found it made everything very clinical which in turn made the  bad " not the best situation to make a baby" Using a cough syrup containing guaifenesin, is believed to be a help, I've also tried this lol  

You really need to try anything thing your prepared to do, so that you feel you've done all that you can, although my ultimate advice to you would be to drink lots and lots of fluids. 

Good luck and lots of


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I used pre seed in the last 3 months I was ttc. On the last cycle I conceived! My daughter is now 16 months old and my 2nd Clomid baby


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks again ladies for all your advice,
Will prob try the cough mixture first, as living-the-good-life says it can get too clinical ttc!

Anj xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there, 

My Dh and I had been ttc for 20 months and just before we had be referred for investigations etc we used on the last month of trying and it worked for us   My DD is nearly 17 months old  

As Dolly says it is defo not romantic and it is messey but worth a shot 

Good luck

x x x


----------

